# M-1's Finkelchtein: Emelianenko's Strikeforce future determined as soon as today



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

> CHATSWORTH, Calif. - M-1 Global president Vadim Finkelchtein says he'll know as soon as today if Fedor Emelianenko's obligation to Strikeforce ends with his next fight.
> 
> The executive said his company "primarily" is negotiating with Strikeforce's broadcast partner, Showtime Networks, on a new deal that will keep the Russian heavyweight in the Strikeforce cage beyond the single fight remaining on his current contract.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/21059/m-1s-finkelchtein-emelianenkos-strikeforce-future-likely-determined-today.mma

hopefully he goes to the ufc.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im sure its been said plenty of times already, but Fedor and his managment have done a horrible job of managing his career in the U.S. Maybe he is making a lot of money, but he rarely fights and for whatever reason, doesnt seem to have any interest in fighting the champion of his division. He hasnt gotten enough exposure to build a big following with casual fans and he has just pissed the majority of the hardcore fans off by not taking on the top fighters.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

M-1 have wasted how many years of Fedor's career and they are allowing the clock to tick down on the ones he has left while they play political games trying to build a organization at the cost of Fedor's legacy.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

*"I think fans just want to see Fedor fight and don't necessarily care who the opponent is,"* Finkelchtein told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) through translator and M-1 counsel Steve Bash. "I know that Fedor doesn't care either."

WHAT?! Who has been telling this man these lies? If anything, that's the ONE thing people care about...who he's fighting.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Toxic said:


> M-1 have wasted how many years of Fedor's career and they are allowing the clock to tick down on the ones he has left while they play political games trying to build a organization at the cost of Fedor's legacy.


...Agreed. Well stated. M-1 has bounced Fedor around like a superball over the last few years. Politics is certainly in play at Fedor's expense. They state that fans want to see Fedor fight but they keep stalling. Fedor obviously wants to fight but that ball & chain- M-1 is slowly closing the window on his future as well as letting his fans down. The MMA world would explode in excitement if Fedor said screw it and walked through Dana's doors but of course that will never happen. The longer they pick their nose, everbody loses out...


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

I love Fedor, but man do I HATE Vadim. Hearing him speak is like hearing a politician lie right through their teeth... or worse listening to a used car salesman. 

Its just too bad that I think Fedor is too nice of a guy to realize how badly that Vadim is generally screwing him over, as I'm sure Vadim was really nice to Fedor early on, and Fedor seems like the type that would hold to that loyalty even perhaps blindly.

The day Fedor parts ways with M-1 is the day we see Fedor in the UFC (not that I think the UFC is so much better or anything, just saying I think thats where most of the future matchups are that we all want to see)


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Im sure its been said plenty of times already, but *Fedor and his managment have done a horrible job of managing his career in the U.S*.





joshua7789 said:


> *Maybe he is making a lot of money, but he rarely fights*


Sounds like a damn good management to me.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

ZaoSyn said:


> Sounds like a damn good management to me.


Are you a fan of Fedors bank account or of watching him fight? I dont really give a damn how much money he is making, I want to watch him fight. They have done a shitty job of keeping him relovant or gaining him any real notoriety to the American fans.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

great......more M-1 BS....can i just see fedor fight some more while he still can? who cares about M-! events? why hasent fedor gotten an opponent yet if the deal between M-1 and strikeforce/M-1 and showtime are seperate?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

edit*


----------



## wiwi07 (Oct 8, 2010)

I Agree This Vladimir Feels More Than Fedor And Is Making His Career Goining To The Trashcan


----------



## Sevket (Aug 4, 2007)

I cannot believe that they are ducking Overeem. Why want Antonio Silva instead?


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

It sounded more like Overeem was ducking Fedor. He's the one that said he should fight Antonio Silva.


----------



## Sevket (Aug 4, 2007)

Wookie said:


> It sounded more like Overeem was ducking Fedor. He's the one that said he should fight Antonio Silva.


Have you checked The Reem website? I am sure Overeem is not ducking Fedor. 

M-1 does not want Fedor lose twice in a row that's why.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i had a dream last night that fedors next fight would be ilya kovalchuk... still would have been more exciting that bigfoot lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Fedor`s futre determined as soon as today? I will tell you what your future is, how about you step up and full fill your contract. Every fight it seems like Fink acts like Fedir is a free agent again. So over this crap.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Fedor vs Overeem , Barnett , Werdum , Bigfoot


Cant they make one of these match ups ???


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I didn't notice this post until just today. As I was reading the article I got to about the halfway mark and realized how little I care about Fedor's career anymore, it was then I stopped reading.
I think Fedor is a great fighter and a great person, but the M-1 shit has completely ruined his legacy forever. I really couldn't care less what he ends up doing.
If he does one day make the jump into the UFC, he's just going to lose within his first two or three fights anyway, and the excitement will be gone.


----------

